# aiuto nell'organizzazione della vostra giornata



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti.


Sempre per una brochure devo scrivere:

"Aiuto nell'organizzazione della vostra giornata".

Aide à l’organization de votre journée???

Grazie mille a tutti voi!


----------



## underhouse

Salut Raffuzza! 

Je dirais:

Aide *dans* l'organi*s*ation de votre journée.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Underhouse,


Anche io avevo pensato a "dans", ma facendo una ricerca ho notato che dicono à.

Sono un po' confusissima. La "z" mi è sfuggita per deformazione inglesizzante.


 Grazie mille.


----------



## itka

In una brochure direi preferibilmente "Conseils pour l'organisation de vos journées". Non so perché, mi suona meglio il plurale...


----------



## monetina

itka said:


> In una brochure direi preferibilmente "Conseils pour l'organisation de vos journées". Non so perché, mi suona meglio il plurale...


----------



## raffavita

Grazie mille!!


----------

